# Which SA gov agency regulates TS's?



## jpkjr1 (Mar 14, 2006)

I've owned at Panache for more than 5 years and I still don't have a shareblock certificate. I filed a compalint with TISA several years ago, but they seem powerless to do anything. My recent emails to the ? new mangement have gone unanswered for weeks now.

I know I'm probably just wasting my time, but does anyone know if there is an SA government agency that would help resolve this problem? 

Thanks for any help you can provide.

jpkjr1


----------



## king1 (Mar 14, 2006)

Panache may require a shareblock certificate to transfer if you sell, but the ones that I have sold didn't.  If you don't sell, there is really no need to have the certificate as long as the resort has you listed as the registered owner.  I've owned and traded one SA week for years without any proof of ownership.  I've also sold several weeks that I still have the certificates for.  They would surely have to issue new ones even if mine were returned, so I might as well throw them away here.


----------



## jpkjr1 (Mar 14, 2006)

I've only sold 1 SA unit and a shareblock certificate was required. Other buyers at Panache received their certificates and I believe the resort is obligated to issue me one. 

Is the issuance of shareblock certificates regulated by any aspect of the SA government and, if so, which agency?

jpkjr1


----------



## king1 (Mar 15, 2006)

TISA would seem to be the place to start if you can get them to reply.  Those SA resorts must run into lost shareblock certificates all the time, and have some mechanism set up for ownership transfer without the actual certificate.


----------

